# Se viene la ley que catapultará las denuncias falsas



## burbuje (27 Jul 2022)

La ley del "sólo sí es sí" ya está calentando en la banda.
Una nueva vuelta de tuerca a la eliminación de la presunción de inocencia de los hombres. El que se arrime a una mujer, se pone en riesgo, igual que el que se da un paseo nocturno por un mal barrio. 

Dado que pocos saben pensar sin la polla, pronto veremos por este foro las consecuencias de la ley tras su puesta en marcha, no dudo que algunos de primera mano.









La ley del sí es sí entrará en vigor, como pronto, en octubre


La ley de Garantía Integral de la Libertad Sexual, más conocida como la del solo sí es sí, deberá esperar a que se reanude la actividad plenaria del Congreso en




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Jul 2022)

100% a favor.

Quien es imbécil para acercarse a una españoca merece lo que le pase.

Deberían obligarles a dar paguitas a ellas de por vida.


----------



## ragnarok777 (27 Jul 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## Shudra (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topacio (27 Jul 2022)

Si no se sale a las calles a denunciar está locura nadie lo hará y nos lo merecemos


----------



## Mr. Satan (27 Jul 2022)

Si se esta violando la constitución española y los derechos humanos digo yo que algo podrá hacer tu abogado
Declaras en el juicio las violaciones que se están cometiendo y que iras al tribunal de la haya si es necesario y que no acatas ninguna sentencia de ese tribunal por prevaricación grave 
Que otra cosa vas a hacer ? agachar la cabeza y dejarte juzgar por delincuentes ??


----------



## kast0ret (27 Jul 2022)

Llevamos así desde 2004 (e incluso antes), y no ha habido reacción...
¿Hasta cuando se tragará?...
La ley degenerrrada fue aprobada por unanimidad, y los varones heterosexuales españoles, convertidos _de facto, _en ciudadanos de segunda, han seguido votando a estos partidos...


----------



## Nicors (27 Jul 2022)

Culpa de los hijoputas votantes de la psoe y comunistas. Yo tengo a orgullo no haberlos votado nunca.


----------



## forestal92 (27 Jul 2022)

El PP de Feijoo ya ha dicho que va a votar a favor.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (27 Jul 2022)

si deciden jugársela recuerden poner el móvil a grabar toda la interacción.


----------



## burbuje (27 Jul 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> si deciden jugársela recuerden poner el móvil a grabar toda la interacción.



También denunciable, no tenga ud duda


----------



## Invekt (27 Jul 2022)

Sin una ley justa e igualitaria, la parte contraria a la que favorece la ley tomará decisiones difícilmente predecibles, dando como resultado un mayor número de casos contrario a lo que con dicha ley pretenden cambiar. Pues nada, señores, bienvenidos al guano jurídico.


----------



## magnificent (27 Jul 2022)

La ley de SI o SI vas a la trena por ser hombre


----------



## tovarovsky (27 Jul 2022)

Los casados estais condenados. Habeis "forzado" a vuestras bigos durante años incluso teniendo ellas dolor de cabeza !! Las habeis sometido a torturas durante meses para que os den Jijos con los que luego chuleais con los colegas. Si después de todo ese sacrificio no sois capaces de llenarlas de lujos y caprichos, mereceis lo que os pase.
Marditos, vais a pagarlo caro!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jul 2022)

Le denuncias a ella por meterte el dedo en el culo sin consentimiento y campo nivelado.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Jul 2022)

España es el peor país para vivir de occidente si eres hombre, los que podaís maleta, los que no, a quemar las calles, pero como sois escoria y no hareis nada, ahí os zurzan!!!!


----------



## petro6 (27 Jul 2022)

Charocracia.


----------



## Ikitclaw (27 Jul 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> También denunciable, no tenga ud duda



Lo que es delito es la difusion, puedes grabar lo que te salga del rabo, al fin y al cabo, te estas grabando a ti mismo. Y si por mala suerte te denuncian, tienes la grabación.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> si deciden jugársela recuerden poner el móvil a grabar toda la interacción.



Eso, encima con agravante

Que así te pueda denunciar por maltratador (marichulo controlador opresor)


----------



## kast0ret (27 Jul 2022)

Lo de la grabación... Estos señores podrían estar en desacuerdo sobre su utilidad...


----------



## Yomimo (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hamazo (27 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 100% a favor.
> 
> Quien es imbécil para acercarse a una españoca merece lo que le pase.
> 
> Deberían obligarles a dar paguitas a ellas de por vida.



Si esta ley hubiera existido desde hace diez años no estaríamos como ahora. Lo mejor de esta ley es que se va a llevar por delante a todos los gilipollas manginas y planchabragas. Ya no hablemos de la espantada en redes sociales y demás. Puesto que todo es factible de acoso.

La de Loles que nos espera son brutales. Ya veréis los lloros de los subnormales como de todas las charos empoderadas de tiktok e Instagram.


----------



## jesus88 (27 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 100% a favor.
> 
> Quien es imbécil para acercarse a una españoca merece lo que le pase.
> 
> Deberían obligarles a dar paguitas a ellas de por vida.


----------



## jesus88 (27 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 100% a favor.
> 
> Quien es imbécil para acercarse a una españoca merece lo que le pase.
> 
> Deberían obligarles a dar paguitas a ellas de por vida.



que cabron ! como tu no vives en españa.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Jul 2022)

Solo los follacabras, por ser impunes ante la ley, tendrán derecho a follar españolas.

De hecho, es lo que YA está pasando.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Jul 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Si no se sale a las calles a denunciar está locura nadie lo hará y nos lo merecemos



"Salir a las calles" = borrego imbecil


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (27 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le denuncias a ella por meterte el dedo en el culo sin consentimiento y campo nivelado.



Como ella te denuncie por obligarle a hacerlo bajo violencia ambiental estás doblemente jodido.


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Jul 2022)

Realmente esta ley solo obliga a los agentes de la autoridad a iniciar pesquisas ante la denuncia de una mujer pero ellos podrían optar por no iniciar procedimiento lo que ocurre es que como son unos vagos les viene mejor meter al pobre desgraciado unos días en el cuartelillo y luego el juez ya lo soltara.
Es como lo de los okupas que os hacen creer cosas que no son reales, no existe ley que permita a un okupa con o sin menores quedarse en tu propiedad lo que pasa es que si te lo crees les ahorras trabajo

Ni el si es si ni lo de los okupas afecta a políticos o a policías.

A veces pienso que esto esta lleno de gilipollas.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Jul 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> Si se esta violando la constitución española y los derechos humanos digo yo que algo podrá hacer tu abogado
> Declaras en el juicio las violaciones que se están cometiendo y que iras al tribunal de la haya si es necesario y que no acatas ninguna sentencia de ese tribunal por prevaricación grave
> Que otra cosa vas a hacer ? agachar la cabeza y dejarte juzgar por delincuentes ??



Jajajaja eres un cachondo mental. Más vale que no os denuncie nunca una jenara, porque en tal caso, vais a flipar. En serio.


----------



## sivigliano (27 Jul 2022)

Esta ley no cambia nada. Hasta ahora también basta la simple declaración de una mujer como prueba de cargo en un caso de agresión o abuso sexual. Daría igual que dijese yo he dicho que no quería tener relaciones a yo no dije que sí quería tener relaciones. La clave aquí es que la presunción de inocencia de un hombre queda vulnerada por una prueba de cargo basada en una simple declaración y eso pasaba antes y después de la nueva ley.


----------



## gabrielo (27 Jul 2022)

a mi esa ley se parece mucho a la mas famosa ley alemana de la historia, hecha en 1942 y se llamaba la solución final


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Jul 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Si no se sale a las calles a denunciar está locura nadie lo hará y nos lo merecemos



12 años de ley ZetaPerra de viogen y alguien ha dicho mu?


----------



## jolu (27 Jul 2022)

kast0ret dijo:


> Lo de la grabación... Estos señores podrían estar en desacuerdo sobre su utilidad...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137091



Estos tipos son gilipollas.
Tendrían que haberse asegurado de que todo el mundo pudiera acceder a las imágenes y no sólo unos pocos que se movieron rápido en las primeras horas.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (27 Jul 2022)

Eso es precisamente lo que quieren conseguir, crean un problema para luego venir con su "solución". Pero es todo por su seguridad, caballero.


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Jul 2022)

*NO TENEIS NI PUTA IDEA.
LA LEY DE LAS DENUNCIAS FALSAS YA EXISTE, SE LLAMA LEY DE VIOGEN DE ZP. 
TE EMPURABAN SI O SI, DESDE QUE LA LLAMASES PUTA GORDA A HICHARLA A OSTIAS A TU PAREJA.
SOLO QUE HASTA AHORA EL JUEZ PODÍA RECTIFICAR LAS DENUNCIAS FALSAS, Y SOBRESEER LA CAUSA.

ESTA LEY LO QUE DESTRUYE ES LA PRESUNCION DE INOCENCIA, UNA VEZ QUE ESTES DELANTE DEL JUEZ, TE VA A CAER UN PURO SI O SI O SI TAMBIEN, NO IMPORTA LO QUE PASE, NO VA A HABER SOBRESEIMIENTOS NI ARCHIVOS.

Y ES TODO POLITICA FEMINAZI. LAS ESTADISTICAS DE DELITOS SEPSUALES VA A SUBIR UN HUEVO, LAS ASOCIACIONES FEMINAZIS DEFENDERÁN QUE SON MAS NECESARIAS QUE NUNCA, MAS PAGUITAS, MAS YO SI TE CREO, MAS MAMONAS CHUPANDO DE LA SUBVENCION PUBLICA.

LO QUE HACEN ES PREPARAR EL NEGOCIO CIRCULAR, NADA MAS.*


----------



## Topacio (27 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> "Salir a las calles" = borrego imbecil



Claro, por eso el gobierno puso el descuento de 1 euro en gasoil, por la movilización de transportistas un mes atrás.
Francia en ese sentido está más evolucionada que España, y es que cuando los políticos ven su culo peligrar es cuando relajan sus ganas de prohibir.
Aquí los únicos de decirle algo a Antonio son los viejos, y total para lo que les queda de fuerzas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Jul 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Claro, por eso el gobierno puso el descuento de 1 euro en gasoil, por la movilización de transportistas un mes atrás.
> Francia en ese sentido está más evolucionada que España, y es que cuando los políticos ven su culo peligrar es cuando relajan sus ganas de prohibir.
> Aquí los únicos de decirle algo a Antonio son los viejos, y total para lo que les queda de fuerzas.



Sí, claro.

Los imbeciles os tragais toda la farsa gramsciana de como NO funciona la sociedad.

Sois una puta desgracia de que no tengais cerebro


----------



## Kabraloka (27 Jul 2022)

sociedad enferma la que vota a estas mamarrachas que hacen leyes estúpidas


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Jul 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> si deciden jugársela recuerden poner el móvil a grabar toda la interacción.



Es inútil, tenemos el caso de la loca de los San Fermines donde se grabó todo, y donde se preguntó "te la meto?" y dijo "sí, hasta el fondo", y aun así les cayó 20 años.

No va a haber más vueltas de tuerca porqué la tuerca ya se ha roto, no puede girar más.


----------



## patroclus (27 Jul 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> Si se esta violando la constitución española y los derechos humanos digo yo que algo podrá hacer tu abogado
> Declaras en el juicio las violaciones que se están cometiendo y que iras al tribunal de la haya si es necesario y que no acatas ninguna sentencia de ese tribunal por prevaricación grave
> Que otra cosa vas a hacer ? agachar la cabeza y dejarte juzgar por delincuentes ??



Los gitanos o moros ninguno va a la Haya, que casualidad.


----------



## derepen (27 Jul 2022)

Homosexualidad = Orgullo, celebración, colectivo

Heterosexualidad = Violencia machista, violaciones en grupo, opresión del patriarcado

Aborto? Bueno

Eutanasia? Buena

Sexo = SIDA, cáncer y muerte

Porno = sexo solo = Bueno, gratis

Inflación y ruina? = Buenas, mueven la economía

Perros? = Mejor que tener hijos

Y podría seguir.






⚡⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣SARS-CoV2☣ (II)


Sin duda eso es lo que quieren que creamos. Mira este vídeo... Cuenta toda la historia, lleva 12 días en Youtube y no ha sido borrado. Que raro... Coincido totalmente con Melissa. Pero no creo que quieran que creamos que son unos genocidas dictadores. Lo que quieren que creamos es que...




www.burbuja.info





No sé, yo veo un patrón aquí.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 100% a favor.
> 
> Quien es imbécil para acercarse a una españoca merece lo que le pase.
> 
> Deberían obligarles a dar paguitas a ellas de por vida.



Oiga usted, que hay algunas chortinas para las que muchos firmaríamos unos meses de cárcel a cambio de estar con ella un año  .


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jul 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Esta ley no cambia nada. Hasta ahora también basta la simple declaración de una mujer como prueba de cargo en un caso de agresión o abuso sexual. Daría igual que dijese yo he dicho que no quería tener relaciones a yo no dije que sí quería tener relaciones. La clave aquí es que la presunción de inocencia de un hombre queda vulnerada por una prueba de cargo basada en una simple declaración y eso pasaba antes y después de la nueva ley.



Lo que cambia es que antes, ella debía alegar que la habías violado o agredido sexualmente. Ahora basta con decir que no dio consentimiento, aunque la relación haya sido amable y satisfactoria para ambos.

Aplicaciones concretas que se van a dar:

Novio corta con su novia. Ella se envenena porque él empieza a salir con otra. Los celos la llevan a ir a una comisaría y declarar que la última vez que estuvo con él no quería hacerlo, y él la "violó" sin pedirle el consentimiento. Todo ello, convenientemente asesorado por la abogada de una asociación feminazi, en connivencia con los jueces feminazis de los juzgados de género.

¿Sabéis quién, dentro de diez años, acabará con esta locura? Las madres de los jóvenes que se vean afectados.


----------



## rustiko (27 Jul 2022)

No hay mayor nutrición que los que quieren esta aberración, luego se la encuentren de morros.
VIOGEN a mugremitas y comutontos, comida para un año.


----------



## sivigliano (27 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que cambia es que antes, ella debía alegar que la habías violado o agredido sexualmente. Ahora basta con decir que no dio consentimiento, aunque la relación haya sido amable y satisfactoria para ambos.



Si no se condenase con la mera declaración de la víctima habría que probar que ella no prestó consentimiento expreso de palabra o por gestos en una relación amable y satisfactoria. De ahí que la clave sigue siendo esa que basta la mera declaración para condenar. 
Hoy también se puede condenar por abuso sexual en una relación consentida y que luego se alegue que se sintió bloqueada por ejemplo.


----------



## Falcatón (27 Jul 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Si no se sale a las calles a denunciar está locura nadie lo hará y nos lo merecemos



Lo que hay que hacer es votar a los que han asegurado que derogarán esta ley y otras progres similares, espero que entre ellas la ocupación de casas con más derechos garantizados que su propietarios. O eso o empezamos a quemar contenedores y a asesinar a políticos y a mí ya me va pillando viejuno. Prefiero depositar mi voto en una urna aun sabiendo que el PSOE se las ingeniará para conseguir un pucherazo de manual.


----------



## mikiflush (27 Jul 2022)

- Hola guapo, invítame a una copa
+ No
- 016? quiero poner una denuncia


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Jul 2022)

Esto no se arreglará hasta que TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LOS FALSODENUNCIADOS SE TOME LA JUSTICIA POR SU MANO.


----------



## Calvox (27 Jul 2022)

Me nutre a unos niveles que no os hacéis ni media idea. Yo como nunca-follista que soy no me afecta, así que lo disfrutaré cerveza en mano.


----------



## Tae-suk (27 Jul 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> Me nutre a unos niveles que no os hacéis ni media idea. Yo como nunca-follista que soy no me afecta, así que lo disfrutaré cerveza en mano.



Yo lo disfrutaré cuando vea a votantes del PSOE, Podemos, Ciudadanos, separatas varios... juzgados y CONDENADOS sin pruebas, simplemente por una denuncia de su muhé, su pareja o incluso un rollo ocasional.

Recomiendo hacer acopio de palomitas... porque nos vamos a divertir de lo lindo !!


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jul 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si no se condenase con la mera declaración de la víctima habría que probar que ella no prestó consentimiento expreso de palabra o por gestos en una relación amable y satisfactoria. De ahí que la clave sigue siendo esa que basta la mera declaración para condenar.
> Hoy también se puede condenar por abuso sexual en una relación consentida y que luego se alegue que se sintió bloqueada por ejemplo.



La clave de la injusticia sí, pero esta ley supone una clara vuelta de tuerca, porque, como digo, ahora el delito no es "violar" o "agredir", sino que, simplemente "follar", si no media un "sí", ya se cataloga como "violación". Es decir, que ahora toda una serie de relaciones que hasta ahora se consideraban normales -sexo consentido de manera tácita-, van a empezar a rozar lo delictivo, simplemente con que la mujer denuncie no haber dado un consentimiento expreso, sin necesidad de alegar o inventarse agresiones o moratones o forcejeos o nada por el estilo.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (27 Jul 2022)

kast0ret dijo:


> Llevamos así desde 2004 (e incluso antes), y no ha habido reacción...
> ¿Hasta cuando se tragará?...
> La ley degenerrrada fue aprobada por unanimidad, y los varones heterosexuales españoles, convertidos _de facto, _en ciudadanos de segunda, han seguido votando a estos partidos...



Si, ha habido reacción, pero no en las calles. En mi trabajo conozco gente que era de izquierdas y gracias a estas leyes (que ya han catado) ahora son de VOX.


----------



## patroclus (27 Jul 2022)

3/10, faltan aliens.


----------



## inteño (27 Jul 2022)

Follad vuestros últimos chochetes este verano. Voto de castidad MANDA.


----------



## Don Benmaz (27 Jul 2022)

Ahora mismo nos enchufan a una maquina. Sera como tirarse to el día fumando porros, jugando al fifa y al callofduty, pero con un cable en la nuca.

Mientras nos ordeñan y las mujeres controlan el mundo dando chochocharlas. No lo veo mal.

Fuera bromas... Estamos jodidos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (27 Jul 2022)

La ley del «sólo sí es sí», la sola denominación me evoca a cosa de demonios:

sólo sí es sí

sí = sí 

oui = ja

ouija


----------



## superloki (27 Jul 2022)

Esta ley traerá un número indefinido de muertes, y lo saben. Las muertes serán de mujeres y hombres por diferentes circunstancias, lo cual sería evitable si gobernara gente normal y se impusiera la razón sobre una panda de enfermos mentales. Como he dicho en otro post, son MUCHAS cosas que se van acumulando y nos llevan a donde quieren en esta Agenda 2030... y solo es el principio...


----------



## 010 (28 Jul 2022)

kast0ret dijo:


> Lo de la grabación... Estos señores podrían estar en desacuerdo sobre su utilidad...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137091



LA CER DI DE LA MANADA


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Jul 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> La ley del "sólo sí es sí" ya está calentando en la banda.
> Una nueva vuelta de tuerca a la eliminación de la presunción de inocencia de los hombres. El que se arrime a una mujer, se pone en riesgo, igual que el que se da un paseo nocturno por un mal barrio.
> 
> Dado que pocos saben pensar sin la polla, pronto veremos por este foro las consecuencias de la ley tras su puesta en marcha, no dudo que algunos de primera mano.
> ...



Es lo que quieren

acabar con la familia.


----------



## birdland (28 Jul 2022)

solo vox es el que se levanta contra toda esa mierda 

que sin son disidencia controlada , que si las vacunas o los toros .....SOLO VOX está contra este proguesismo que nos lleva a la miseria .......o alguno más está contra esa mierda ?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (28 Jul 2022)

Invekt dijo:


> Sin una ley justa e igualitaria, la parte contraria a la que favorece la ley tomará decisiones difícilmente predecibles, dando como resultado un mayor número de casos contrario a lo que con dicha ley pretenden cambiar. Pues nada, señores, bienvenidos al guano jurídico.



Los españoles son retrasados tragaldabas. Seguirá todo igual empeorando gradualmente. Yo disfruto viendo a los borregos sacrificados, no merecen otra cosa. Cada cual que se cuide mucho y sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (28 Jul 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Lo que es delito es la difusion, puedes grabar lo que te salga del rabo, al fin y al cabo, te estas grabando a ti mismo. Y si por mala suerte te denuncian, tienes la grabación.



Díselo a los de la mamada de Sanfermines.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (28 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que cambia es que antes, ella debía alegar que la habías violado o agredido sexualmente. Ahora basta con decir que no dio consentimiento, aunque la relación haya sido amable y satisfactoria para ambos.
> 
> Aplicaciones concretas que se van a dar:
> 
> ...



Las madres no van a acabar con ésto porque las mujeres no acaban ni empiezan nada. Al final ésto terminará cuando la agenda se complete y seamos una sociedad tercermundista en la miseria. Ahí todas en la cocina y con burka. 

Todo lo demás deacuerdo.


----------



## ashe (28 Jul 2022)

legalización de vientres de alquiler ya, para quien quiera ser padre y no tener que aguantar a una mujer actual


----------



## eloy_85 (28 Jul 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> si deciden jugársela recuerden poner el móvil a grabar toda la interacción.



que da igual


que con video de comida de culo y mamada con 2 pajas simultáneas se están comiendo 20 y pico años

que incluso con contrato (conversación por whatsapp o similiar) si luego la tia dice que te dijo no al oído VAS PALANTE


----------



## AEM (28 Jul 2022)

la ley está hecha para la indefensión del hombre y la impunidad de la mujer ante denuncias falsas. Es la manera que tienen las femilocas de "igualar" el poder patriarcal... darles una herramienta legal para hundir a cualquier hombre en cualquier momento sin prueba alguna. Una herramienta también de extorsión en procesos de divorcio o disputas laborales



eloy_85 dijo:


> que da igual
> 
> 
> que con video de comida de culo y mamada con 2 pajas simultáneas se están comiendo 20 y pico años
> ...


----------



## daesrd (28 Jul 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> Si se esta violando la constitución española y los derechos humanos digo yo que algo podrá hacer tu abogado
> Declaras en el juicio las violaciones que se están cometiendo y que iras al tribunal de la haya si es necesario y que no acatas ninguna sentencia de ese tribunal por prevaricación grave
> Que otra cosa vas a hacer ? agachar la cabeza y dejarte juzgar por delincuentes ??



Lo mejor es prevenir. Quien quita la piedra, quita el problema


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> que cabron ! como tu no vives en españa.



Vivo a caballo entre España y otros paises. Por ejemplo, hasta el 2020 estuve en España muchísimo tiempo, y volveré cuando se acabe la locura.

Ésto no tiene nada que ver con el pais. De hecho, uso "españordas" pero en realidad me refiero a las mujeres occidentales en general. Lo que pasa es que es mas sencillo, en un foro en español, limitarse a las españolas. Por ejemplo, aplico el mismo sistema con Alemanas o Norteamericanas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Jajajaja eres un cachondo mental. Más vale que no os denuncie nunca una jenara, porque en tal caso, vais a flipar. En serio.



Exacto.

La mejor forma de evitar denuncias injustas es evitar meterse en situaciones donde éstas puedan darse.

No acercarse, ni mirar, ni interactuar de ninguna forma con españordas = No hay denuncia.


----------



## Falnesatar (28 Jul 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


>









Que anillo mas bonico.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Jul 2022)

Juntaos entre tíos y ya está, fíjate tú qué problema


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

Ejemplo Norteamericano: En California, si llevas mas de 10 años casado y te divorcias debes POR LEY pasar manutención a tu exmujer por el resto de SU vida.

Ejemplo Alemán: "Mitbestimmungsgesetz" / "Drittelbeteiligungsgesetz", que viene a decir que POR COJONES una empresa que quiera salir al mercado de valores tiene que tener mujeres y hombres en sus puestos de mando. Osea, tú no puedes tener una empresa donde los jefes sean solo hombres por mucho que estén cualificados para serlo y por mucho que no haya en ése momento por el motivo que sea mujeres cualificadas. Por cojones tienes que encontrar una.

Podemos entrar en que en España las leyes son mucho peores, y estaré deacuerdo, pero mi comentario es el siguiente: *No me junto con mujeres occidentales, pero para resumirlo y como estamos en un foro en español digo que no me junto con españordas*.

En realidad paso de mujeres que den problemas. Como puedo elegir, evito a las occidentales y tan a gusto.


----------



## darkgauntlet (28 Jul 2022)

En lo que respecta a la nueva tipificación del delito de agresión sexual (ya que el proyecto de ley toca también otros temas), mi opinión es que no va a traducirse finalmente en un cambio verdaderamente sustancial.

Porque donde el *anteproyecto* de ley decía: "Se entenderá que no existe consentimiento cuando la víctima no haya manifestado libremente por actos exteriores, concluyentes e inequívocos conforme a las circunstancias concurrentes, su voluntad expresa de participar en el acto".

El *proyecto* de ley finalmente dice: "Sólo se entenderá que hay consentimiento cuando se haya manifestado libremente mediante actos que, en atención a las circunstancias del caso, expresen de manera clara la voluntad de la persona", que parece una fórmula bastante más respetuosa con la espontaneidad del sexo consentido.

Por lo tanto, pienso que la clave del asunto va a seguir estando, como ya han apuntado, en la jurisprudencia relativa a la prueba, según la cual el testimonio de la presunta víctima, bajo ciertos parámetros y circunstancias, puede llegar a ser tenido como prueba suficiente.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Jul 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> La ley del "sólo sí es sí" ya está calentando en la banda.
> Una nueva vuelta de tuerca a la eliminación de la presunción de inocencia de los hombres. El que se arrime a una mujer, se pone en riesgo, igual que el que se da un paseo nocturno por un mal barrio.
> 
> Dado que pocos saben pensar sin la polla, pronto veremos por este foro las consecuencias de la ley tras su puesta en marcha, no dudo que algunos de primera mano.
> ...






VIDEO VIRAL EN EL QUE SE DEBATE EL EDITORIAL 
DE BERBERANA DE LA LEY DEL "SÍ ES SÍ"​

• 28 jul 2022

*7NN Noticias*

Yobana Carril comenta un video viral en el que se debate el editorial de Elena Berberana sobre la Ley de Solo sí es sí.

Nuestra Web: 7nn.tv


----------

